# would this drill bushing work good for bench dog holes or go with router?



## TDog77 (Dec 17, 2011)

Racking my brain here trying to find a good fix to drill my bench dog holes on my expensive maple top and I know there was a suggestion for this type of system on here and I wanted to see if this is the general idea? I was assuming you would place the bushing in some stock with the 1 inch hole bored from a drill press and press the bushing in and voila.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Drill-Bushing-11P065

I would also like to know if you think it would be a better idea all together to just make as deep a cut as possible with a plunge router sporting a 3/4 upcut.


----------



## TDog77 (Dec 17, 2011)

Actually now I am thinking a piece of 2-3 inch hard stock with a plumb hole jig as a guide and a 3/4 standard bit might just be the best option.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

That bushing would work, but it would be faster & easier to just use a 3/4" pipe nipple either screwed into a flange or welded to a piece of scrap slat stock.

To locate your holes, sharpen one end of a 3/4" dowel … punch the mark with an awl … set the point of the dowel in the prick mark … slide the jig over the dowel & clamp it in place … remove dowel … drill hole.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you have a drill press so you can drill a plumb hole? If you do, use a forstener bit.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Believe it or not, I found that the "old school" bit and brace did the trick for me, a good sharp bit and a block clamped below to prevent tearout works quick and clean. Why mess with power tools?


----------

